# Do You Close Your Bedroom Door at Night for Fire Safety?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2017)

I just read an article urging people to close their bedroom doors at night in case there's a fire.  That way they would have some protection against the smoke and flames and be able to escape out the bedroom window.

I never close my bedroom door at night, I like to hear and know what's going on in the rest of the house.  Also, my dog and cat go in and out, many times sleeping with us.

I don't think I could even sleep with the door closed, how about you?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 19, 2017)

I never close my bedroom door at night.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 19, 2017)

We don't have a bedroom door

so


....no


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 19, 2017)

I never close my door either.  I want to hear what could be happening and be somewhat ready to respond.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 19, 2017)

Never.  I have pets going back and forth.  Besides, I like to be able to hear things.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2017)

yes absolutely I close my bedroom door... I wouldn't be able to sleep if I didn't. I don't know why, but if I leave the door open I can't sleep at all... perhaps my ancestors used to put a rock against their cave in case their enemies attacked in the night lol... :hit:mg1:


----------



## terry123 (Oct 20, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> I never close my door either.  I want to hear what could be happening and be somewhat ready to respond.


Me too! Never close mine.


----------



## Lara (Oct 20, 2017)

Fire safety never even occurred to me regarding my bedroom door. 
Now I won't be able to sleep at night whether it's open or closed


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 20, 2017)

I keep the door open at night.

I had an old friend that always closed and locked his bedroom door with the thought that it would be one more barrier between him and any intruders.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2017)

I never close the bedroom door. I'm alone. I would feel locked in.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2017)

Never, ever. I need to know if somethings afoul so that I can respond accordingly.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 20, 2017)

I close it, even lock it and I live alone.  It's habit with me and not because of fire.  Plus Pickles sleeps in my room and I don't want him roaming the house because then I wouldn't be able to sleep...the pitter patter of his paws on the wood floor would wake me.

I do have a security system but the door being closed might give me time to get out of the house in case of an intruder because I have a patio door leading to the back in my bedroom.

Even in a fire, all I need to do is roll out of bed and I'm almost outside.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Years ago,when I had a sofa bed in my living room,my parents were staying with me for a weekend.Its the only time I closed my bedroom door. It felt strange for me to do so,never have done it since. Sue


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2017)

Only if there are visitors or if I'm taking a nap in the middle of the day.  Otherwise, no.  I like it open at night.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2017)

I have pets, plus I am claustrophobic. No closed door for me.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 20, 2017)

We have smoke/CO2 detectors right outside all the bedroom doors, so if there is a fire anywhere in the house, we would probably be jerked out of sleep quickly.  About the only time we close any bedroom doors is when the kids/grandkids are staying overnight....for a little privacy.


----------



## Trade (Oct 20, 2017)

Who even thinks about stuff like this? 

What's next? We gonna ask people which shoe they put on first?


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 20, 2017)

Trade said:


> Who even thinks about stuff like this?
> 
> What's next? We gonna ask people which shoe they put on first?



hmmmm, I don't know, I'm going to pay attention and get back to you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 20, 2017)

Don M. said:


> We have smoke/CO2 detectors right outside all the bedroom doors, so if there is a fire anywhere in the house, we would probably be jerked out of sleep quickly...



Same here. There's one in my bedroom, too, and in the second bedroom. I keep my bedroom door open for the cross-breeze I get from the living room...so, door, yes, and windows open as well. Plenty of oxygen to fuel a fire.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


>




Ha ha, SeaBreeze!  It's not sock weather yet here so I won't know how I do that for awhile.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 20, 2017)

Ha! @SeaBreeze. That bit cracked me up when it aired. I'm the sock-and-a-shoe and a sock-and-a-shoe guy.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 20, 2017)

Never close my bedroom door; firstly  I am up several times during the night and then Callie my 
cat likes to wander around during the night.


----------



## Wren (Oct 20, 2017)

My bedroom door is closed in winter, open in summer


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 20, 2017)

Trade said:


> Who even thinks about stuff like this?


:lol:

.
.
Always open. If for no other reason, because the heat and air circulates in the house better.


----------



## Temperance (Oct 20, 2017)

When my children were young, that was the only time it was left open.  For years now it is always closed.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Do You Close Your Bedroom Door at Night for Fire Safety?



No, but that's not a bad idea.. I keep the bedroom closed, mainly out of habit.

Oh, I remember why now, used to have cats and as I'm extremely allergic to kitty hair, 

keeping it out of the bedroom is a major plus.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 21, 2017)

The door to the Florida room only has a curtain which we only close when we have company.
The other door I close for noise reasons and when we have company.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2017)

May I ask;  What is a  "Florida Room?"


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 21, 2017)

We never close it unless we have guests or when my son stays over once in awhile because he snores like crazy.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2017)

No. Haven't thought about that for many years.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes, I always close the bedroom door.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2017)

Temperance said:


> When my children were young, that was the only time it was left open.  For years now it is always closed.


Just the opposite!! Time alone with Mama!!! One time we heard a knock on the door "dad why are you breathing so heavy?"..


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 22, 2017)

I have the funniest cat ever. She has a very loud voice that makes Ethel Merman sound mellow and she's extremely persistent. She would take a dim view of a closed bedroom door and it would be the end of sleep as I know it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 22, 2017)

I have to tell you a story.  Years ago we had two cats, Teddy and smoky.  We had always kept them inside an they usually slept on our bed.  We decided that since most folks let their cats out at night, we, to be fair to them, would try it.  We let them out and later we went to bed.  Soon two little heads were peering in our bedroom window and howling at the top of their little lungs.  We opened the front door and you never saw two little cats enter quicker.  End of experiment, they slept on our bed from then on again.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 22, 2017)

They probably thought they were being punished for something, or banished forever. Poor scared little guys.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 22, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> They probably thought they were being punished for something, or banished forever. Poor scared little guys.


They were always well loved Jane.  They always had the best!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 22, 2017)

Until that night, Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 22, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Until that night, Jim.


INCLUDING that night.  They always were well cared for and loved.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 22, 2017)

I was playing with you, Jim. I guess that's not done.

Live and learn. My apologies.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 22, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I was playing with you, Jim. I guess that's not done.
> 
> Live and learn. My apologies.


No apology needed I didn't find anything to get upset about.  Smile Jane!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 22, 2017)

Now with having foster kids,we keep the door closed. Also keeps 25 pound PJ out. When she sleeps on your feet,you can`t move them!


----------



## DaveA (Oct 23, 2017)

Always closed. First to keep the animals out. With 2 dogs and 2 cats, I'm not ready for a parade of animals throughout the night, but the main reason.  The thermostat that controls the heating system is in the dining room.  My wife and I always sleep with the windows open (a little or a lot), winter and summer.  To leave our door open would cool down the whole house and have the heating system on and off through the night.  The only time we sleep with the windows closed is when it's really hot and we have the A/C on.  It's a wall unit for the bedroom only, therefore the closed door and windows.

Fortunately, in the 80 years that I've lived in this house (I was born here), I've never felt the need to be "on the alert" through the night and/or armed to the teeth.  I feel sorry for those who do live in areas where home invasions are frequent, or at least imminent in their minds.:nightmare:


----------



## Manatee (Oct 23, 2017)

Falcon said:


> May I ask;  What is a  "Florida Room?"



Sort of like a family room that evolved from porches that were originally neither heated or air conditioned.  In Arizona they were called "Arizona rooms".
At this point most are an integral original part of the house.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 23, 2017)

Door is opened unless we have company.   If my husband isn’t home, it’s closed and locked.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 27, 2017)

No.  I couldn't hear the smoke alarm with the door closed!


----------



## Manatee (Oct 30, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> No.  I couldn't hear the smoke alarm with the door closed!



Our smoke alarms would wake the dead.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 30, 2017)

I close, and lock, my bedroom door, at night, so I have a few extra seconds to grab my .357, that's under my mattress, loaded, and get a decent bead on the entrance way to the room before the perp kicks in the door!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 30, 2017)

Eek.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 30, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Eek.



Let me guess:  A strong gun control advocate has just "Eeked?"


----------



## Don M. (Oct 30, 2017)

treeguy64 said:


> I close, and lock, my bedroom door, at night, so I have a few extra seconds to grab my .357, that's under my mattress, loaded, and get a decent bead on the entrance way to the room before the perp kicks in the door!



I am all for gun rights...I own several....but I sure wouldn't want to live in an area where I had to sleep with a pistol in my bed.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 30, 2017)

Tough going to bed in a state of terror every night.  Is it really that bad in your town/neighborhood?  I'd have to offer the perp a cup of coffee while he waited for me to find my auto and load it.  Haha   Worse than that, I've only got an old .32 Colt.  Not nearly big enough to blow away the intruder and the guy behind him with a single shot.  I better stay in my neighborhood where I've lived since birth and never found the need for a loaded weapon close at hand at all times.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 30, 2017)

I never close it.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 30, 2017)

treeguy64 said:


> Let me guess:  A strong gun control advocate has just "Eeked?"


A Canuck who doesn't have to worry about being shot in her bed just eeked. Lulz.  Don't know anyone who has ever been burgled.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 30, 2017)

Don M. said:


> I am all for gun rights...I own several....but I sure wouldn't want to live in an area where I had to sleep with a pistol in my bed.


Nor would I, but you're in a constitutional carry state.  There won't be any violent crime there in a few years.  When I think of noises at night, I think of electrical or plumbing problems. This happened once with my jet pump which brings water from the cistern to the pressure tank.  It wouldn't shut off so I had to do it manually at the breaker box.  

Vermont has the lowest violent crime rate of the states; Wyoming is second lowest.  These are the only two states with both constitutional carry and no notification in a police encounter.  Many states have one or the other, but these are the only two with both.

It's very interesting that the states with the most reasonable gun laws are the states where you're very unlikely to need your gun.  Of course, we always pack just on general principles.

My church requires all men to be armed.  It's optional for womenfolk.  However, women who bear arms sit with the men.  The others must sit with the children.  I've never seen one who sat with the children.  A warrior is a warrior regardless of sex.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 30, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> Nor would I, but you're in a constitutional carry state.  There won't be any violent crime there in a few years.  When I think of noises at night, I think of electrical or plumbing problems. This happened once with my jet pump which brings water from the cistern to the pressure tank.  It wouldn't shut off so I had to do it manually at the breaker box.
> 
> Vermont has the lowest violent crime rate of the states; Wyoming is second lowest.  These are the only two states with both constitutional carry and no notification in a police encounter.  Many states have one or the other, but these are the only two with both.
> 
> ...


Interesting point of view. Sifuphil, my fiancé is a MMA master, a scholar warrior in the Taoist tradition, yet he does not carry a gun. He dispatched three thugs to the hospital using only his hands and feet. Sustained no injuries whatsoever. There are many kinds of warriors. (This occurred in Pennsylvania.)


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 30, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Interesting point of view. Sifuphil, my fiancé is a MMA master, a scholar warrior in the Taoist tradition, yet he does not carry a gun. He dispatched three thugs to the hospital using only his hands and feet. Sustained no injuries whatsoever. There are many kinds of warriors. (This occurred in Pennsylvania.)


That's not surprising.  People who look for trouble always find it.  However, most of us wish to avoid it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> That's not surprising.  People who look for trouble always find it.  However, most of us wish to avoid it.



Seriously? 

Do you really think that a thug would last 45+ years in martial arts training, only to go out and look for trouble? 

You don't know me, and I don't think I appreciate the character assassination. 

True thuggery is a church that requires members to be armed and sets the "little lambs" on the side.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2017)

*I have closed m bedroom door since childhood.  So it is more a force of habit than anything else.  I probably would do different if I had a wandering cat or dog, but for now, it is closed.*


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 31, 2017)

Our boy was a special needs child so we always had the bedroom door open to listen for him. Plus we've always had a dog or three and some smoke alarms scattered around. These days we still keep the door open, it just feels better.


----------



## Lon (Oct 31, 2017)

No never


----------

